# Malvern Star - Oppy C7



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

This is an Australian brand so it'll be relatively unknown to people in most other countries. The model is; Oppy C7 which is the top model in the range. The groupset is Dura Ace 7900, wheels are Mavic Ksyrium SL, weight is around 7.1 kg. 

So far I have clocked up a few hundred kilometres on it and believe I can write a decent review for any Aussies thinking about one. I have had two road bikes since this one being an Orbea Onix - Shimano 105 and ProLite Galileo - SRAM Force.

Firstly I have to say 'what a bargain'. $3,200.00 for the above specs and weight. Other big brands with these specs come in around the 6k mark. The biggest differences are going from SRAM back to Shimano and also the upgraded wheels. The bike is nice and stiff but doesn't feel harsh over the bumps. The Orbea Onix was smooth over bumpy roads but lacked stiffness. The ProLite was stiffer but bounced around on rough roads. I feel that the Oppy C7 is an almost perfect mix.

On paper this has made my daily 60km commute faster by about 8 minutes. It also means I feel fresher which allows me to ride more often. On my return home (Perth - WA) I ride SSW so I'm nearly always pushing into a relentless 30-40kmh wind, people who live here will know what I mean. The weight saving and more aero frame definately help with this.

So anyone looking for a great bargain you can't look past a run-out 2010 Oppy C7, best bang for buck I've seen. You'll also get plenty of looks from people riding more fancy brand names when you pass them. 'What, a Malvern Star, I thought they just made kids bikes'. Not anymore!!:thumbsup:


----------

